# What is this fish?



## cvandehy (Apr 3, 2010)

we were at the aquarium in Valencia Spain and saw this fish and wanted to know what it was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

where is the pic bro?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Kinda need some more information to go on. LOL


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Lets see it!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL I had to laugh...


----------



## jexeneryan (Mar 29, 2010)

=] i wanted to see this mysterious fish


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I think it's the elusive invisible fish... Got a picture?!!!??


----------

